# Equine Bloodbank experiences/contact details, South west



## Amicus (7 January 2014)

Hi there,

I am very sadly looking into options for a very solid 14.2 gelding, lovely nature and 100% field sound but unless anything miraculous happens (having a last meeting with the vet) will never be suitable for his rider as would only be suitable for very light consistent work with a light weight rider. 
I've read previous threads about horses going to the blood bank and it seems to offer a nice home for the right horse without the fear of them being passed on.

Does anyone have any contact details or experiences of any in the south west/west midlands/wales? I've done a forum search and found that there's one in Oxfordshire but nothing about how they're kept there. The Stirling one sounds like a nice life but are there nice closer ones.

I've also read that horses have to be over 15.2? Do you think this is set in stone or would type be taken into account? 

We are also looking into loaning as a companion but we don't want to risk him being passed on and him ending up suffering, so would rather do the right thing by him and have him PTS at home.  

Thanks for reading any information very much appreciated.


----------



## starry23 (7 January 2014)

I had a look into it for mine (14.2 in a similar position to yours) but was told she'd need to be 15.2, I think they are quite strict about it from what I was told. The only one I know of is Edinburgh. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------



## *hic* (7 January 2014)

I stand to be corrected but I'm pretty certain he's quite a lot too small.


----------



## applecart14 (7 January 2014)

Amicus said:



			Hi there,

I am very sadly looking into options for a very solid 14.2 gelding, lovely nature and 100% field sound but unless anything miraculous happens (having a last meeting with the vet) will never be suitable for his rider as would only be suitable for very light consistent work with a light weight rider. 
I've read previous threads about horses going to the blood bank and it seems to offer a nice home for the right horse without the fear of them being passed on.

Does anyone have any contact details or experiences of any in the south west/west midlands/wales? I've done a forum search and found that there's one in Oxfordshire but nothing about how they're kept there. The Stirling one sounds like a nice life but are there nice closer ones.

I've also read that horses have to be over 15.2? Do you think this is set in stone or would type be taken into account? 

We are also looking into loaning as a companion but we don't want to risk him being passed on and him ending up suffering, so would rather do the right thing by him and have him PTS at home.  

Thanks for reading any information very much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

HI

I know of three that have gone to the blood bank, one was my best friends horse.  Sadly she received a dreadful amount of slack on this forum due to saying that she was sending her horse there, and never returned to the forum after.

Yes she said when she sent her horse to the one in Milton Keynes it was a lovely place.  The horses are kept in big barns from Oct - April where they live in big herds with ad lib hay.  Then in April - Oct they live out in the fields in their same herds.  They live as natural life as possible.  The horses are happy to come in to give blood which takes about 20mins.  They get a small token feed in return!  

The horse has to be a certain weight/type i.e middle weight cobby type 15.2hh as the blood volume will be greater than a 14.2hh TB for example.  I think your horse woudl be too small by far.

The horse needs to be roughed off ,i.e. shoes removed, rugs removed, hard feed stopped.  This must be done over a period of months to aclimitise the horse as necessary.  The horse must be a good temperment for handling purposes and able to live pain free without drugs.

The chap is called David and the place is Milton Keynes (or in that area Buckinghamshire).  You should speak to him to see if the height is set in stone.  The only thing that put me off was that I was told that the horse was sent to slaughter if it was unable to give blood anymore, ie due to accident or illness (presumably).  I am not sure if this is correct or not.  I personsally would not want this for my horse but maybe having an extra ten years or whatever of a lovely retirement is worth a couple of seconds of anguish in a slaughter house.  I think I would offer to give them £100 if they ring me to tell me they don't want my horse anymore so I could arrange for it to be pts by a vet.

To be honest its more of an option for people that have young horses that have the rest of their lives ahead of them and would therefore be a shocking waste to be pts so young although I am sure that older horses go there too.

I will PM you his number.


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 January 2014)

Don't they also go to slaughter when they reach 15 years ? It's difficult to get information but I haven't heard anything that would make it an option for one of mine.

I do hope you find a solution for your gelding though.


----------



## Amicus (7 January 2014)

Thanks for the replies any information is good to know, he a very drafty sort of 14.2 about 500kg fit weight so may still inquire.

Will also find out about them being sent to slaughter and whether you can agree to pay for them to be PTS instead or returned.  




applecart14 said:



			HI

I know of three that have gone to the blood bank, one was my best friends horse.  Sadly she received a dreadful amount of slack on this forum due to saying that she was sending her horse there, and never returned to the forum after.

Yes she said when she sent her horse to the one in Milton Keynes it was a lovely place.  The horses are kept in big barns from Oct - April where they live in big herds with ad lib hay.  Then in April - Oct they live out in the fields in their same herds.  They live as natural life as possible.  The horses are happy to come in to give blood which takes about 20mins.  They get a small token feed in return!  

The horse has to be a certain weight/type i.e middle weight cobby type 15.2hh as the blood volume will be greater than a 14.2hh TB for example.  I think your horse woudl be too small by far.

The horse needs to be roughed off ,i.e. shoes removed, rugs removed, hard feed stopped.  This must be done over a period of months to aclimitise the horse as necessary.  The horse must be a good temperment for handling purposes and able to live pain free without drugs.

The chap is called David and the place is Milton Keynes (or in that area Buckinghamshire).  You should speak to him to see if the height is set in stone.  The only thing that put me off was that I was told that the horse was sent to slaughter if it was unable to give blood anymore, ie due to accident or illness (presumably).  I am not sure if this is correct or not.  I personsally would not want this for my horse but maybe having an extra ten years or whatever of a lovely retirement is worth a couple of seconds of anguish in a slaughter house.  I think I would offer to give them £100 if they ring me to tell me they don't want my horse anymore so I could arrange for it to be pts by a vet.

To be honest its more of an option for people that have young horses that have the rest of their lives ahead of them and would therefore be a shocking waste to be pts so young although I am sure that older horses go there too.

I will PM you his number.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks really useful to know what sort of life they have as he's only nine and unshod, unrugged etc and has had the works with the vet and being utterly sweet and trusting. So apart from his size I think he'd fit in quite well. He was bought as a five year old and we seem to have spent the following years trying to work out whats wrong with him, so although we've finally got a definite diagnosis it hasn't led to a positive outcome. 

If you could send me his number that would be great then at least that avenue can be investigated even if it's to conclude that its not suitable for him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2014)

Would he be suitable for the RDA if he is rock steady ?


----------



## Amicus (7 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Would he be suitable for the RDA if he is rock steady ?
		
Click to expand...

This was our first thought but his physio thinks that unless they were able to school him well to hold himself very correctly he'd only be able to carry about nine stone so I'm not sure they'd be interested, I'll contact them though so will see what they think. He also isn't 100% in traffic and might be a bit green generally but will see.


----------



## FubsyMog (7 January 2014)

If he is a nice natured boy, would it be worth seeing if he could have a career as a therapy horse? AA's comment about the RDA brought this to mind - I used to ride at a place that offered RDA and also hippotherapy, which is non-riding. I haven't a clue about the ins and outs of it other than that though, I'm afraid.


----------



## jhoward (7 January 2014)

FubsyMog said:



			If he is a nice natured boy, would it be worth seeing if he could have a career as a therapy horse? AA's comment about the RDA brought this to mind - I used to ride at a place that offered RDA and also hippotherapy, which is non-riding. I haven't a clue about the ins and outs of it other than that though, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

im really sorry but pmsl at HIPPOTHERAPY I have an amusing image of a hippo....


----------



## smellsofhorse (7 January 2014)

jhoward said:



			im really sorry but pmsl at HIPPOTHERAPY I have an amusing image of a hippo....
		
Click to expand...

LOL 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hippotherapy


----------



## jhoward (7 January 2014)

I know it was just the initial image that popped into my head of a hippo .... lol im not sure hippos would be so approachable as a horse. (sorry op I didn't meen to be offensive just my warped sence of humour.)


----------



## cronkmooar (7 January 2014)

jhoward said:



			I know it was just the initial image that popped into my head of a hippo .... lol im not sure hippos would be so approachable as a horse. (sorry op I didn't meen to be offensive just my warped sence of humour.)
		
Click to expand...

Just be thankful you don't suffer from Hippophobia 

Sorry to de-rail thread, couldn't resist - unfortunately no help on the bloodbank


----------



## Slightly Foxed (7 January 2014)

I have direct experience of the blood bank in Buckinghamshire. I was really worried about sending my horse there but it is an amazing place, the horses live as naturally as possible when they're out of the winter barns.

A horse has to be 16hh or over and under 15 years old when they're taken in. They are NOT automatically destroyed at a certain age, they have 30 year olds on the site. 

New horses must be introduced to the herd in spring/early summer so that they can find their natural companions before they go into barns for the winter.

Horses must be able to live unshod, Unrugged and without medication. It's a great environment, I had a horse with ridden behavioural problems that I didn't want to pass on to be anyone else's problem. A brilliant solution for me.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			Just be thankful you don't suffer from Hippophobia 

Sorry to de-rail thread, couldn't resist - unfortunately no help on the bloodbank
		
Click to expand...

Actually, hippophobia is the fear of horses! Hippo being the Greek for horse.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			Just be thankful you don't suffer from Hippophobia 

Sorry to de-rail thread, couldn't resist - unfortunately no help on the bloodbank
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you knew that!


----------



## cronkmooar (7 January 2014)




----------



## Slightly Foxed (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



 

Click to expand...

Eek, sorreee


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 January 2014)

That sounds good Slightly Foxed, but the question that bothers me is whether they are  PTS on site or do they go to slaughter ?


----------



## cronkmooar (7 January 2014)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Eek, sorreee
		
Click to expand...

Forgiven 

On reflection, suffering from the affliction might be preferable - it would certainly work out substantially cheaper!


----------



## superpony (7 January 2014)

I looked into this for my tb, the Edinburgh one soundef like one of the best.  The staff I spoke to were lovely there. But as others have said there was no negotiation on the height they had to be 15.2hh plus but ideally bigger. Most of them also have quite a long waiting list.


----------



## applecart14 (8 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			That sounds good Slightly Foxed, but the question that bothers me is whether they are  PTS on site or do they go to slaughter ?
		
Click to expand...

I definetely heard they go off for slaughter as it would worry me significantly enough not to send my horse there.  It would certainly be cheaper for the business if this were the case.  But I do not want to slate the bloodbank which is a very useful and worthwhile cause as without them there would be a lot of dead 6 year old horses whose owners would have had to have pts and would not have been able to afford to keep them in retirement and have another horse.

Can I just remind people on this thread that although its okay to have a laugh at what someone has written by accident, the topic is a very serious one.  The decision to send a horse to the blood bank is a better alternative to being pts, but the owner will never see the horse again (you are not allowed to visit) and therefore this is a highly emotional and very difficult decision and the topic should be given some serious thought.  I don't mean to be boring, but please bear in mind that the OP and others that are thinking this is likely to be the option for their horse must be very distraught.


----------



## Wagtail (8 January 2014)

applecart14 said:



Can I just remind people on this thread that although its okay to have a laugh at what someone has written by accident, the topic is a very serious one.  The decision to send a horse to the blood bank is a better alternative to being pts, but the owner will never see the horse again (you are not allowed to visit) and therefore this is a highly emotional and very difficult decision and the topic should be given some serious thought.  I don't mean to be boring, but please bear in mind that the OP and others that are thinking this is likely to be the option for their horse must be very distraught.

Click to expand...

I completely agree with this. The banter around this thread was getting very irritating given the subject matter. 

I had my boy down to go to the blood bank last year, but chickened out at the last minute and removed him from their list. At the time he was coping very well here and so I decided to retire him here myself. He was 10 at the time. However, on going into this winter he stopped doing all his usual acrobatics when being turned out and I knew something was wrong. He found it painful to move. I had him on two bute a day and still no improvement. So on the advice of the vet I turned him out 24/7 and the change in him was almost immediate. He came off the bute and returned to his usual playful self. Sadly this weather has meant I have had to close the fields and only use the sand turnout. He comes in during the day but is out in the sand turnout for 17 - 18 hours a day and overnight. However, just standing in for that 7 hours during the day has returned him to a cripple. I am therefore debating whether to send him to the BB after all, because they are turned out 24/7 in huge fields during the summer, and in big barns during the winter, so he will be able to keep moving about rather than being confined to a 12 x 12 stable. It's a really difficult decision. The blood bank or PTS? I just don't know what to do. I know the BB would really suit the type of horse he is. Vets love him as he is so good with needles, but I would be banking on their winter arrangements making him more comfortable than he is here in the winter. He has such a love of life and is only 11 so could have an enjoyable long life there. But I do not want him sending to slaughter so if he goes I will have to see if they will let me know if he is ever to be disposed of and I will come and get him.


----------



## TheMule (8 January 2014)

Can I just say that being sent for slaughter is not the terrible outcome you all seem to think it is. I would want to know where they go, but if it's Potters and they send a lorry load at a time, it would not concern me. The procedures there are top notch, the horses are treated with respect and dignity and the whole process from unloading through is quick and stress free (and i am there frequently as part of my job so know this first hand)


----------



## Wagtail (8 January 2014)

TheMule said:



			Can I just say that being sent for slaughter is not the terrible outcome you all seem to think it is. I would want to know where they go, but if it's Potters and they send a lorry load at a time, it would not concern me. The procedures there are top notch, the horses are treated with respect and dignity and the whole process from unloading through is quick and stress free (and i am there frequently as part of my job so know this first hand)
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons I don't eat meat is because I think that animals going to the abattoir have a long journey and then are filed in and disposed of when they can smell the blood and fear in the air, and many are not stunned properly before being slung up on a hook and having their throats cut. Are you telling me Potters is different to the abattoirs that deal with other meat animals?


----------



## applecart14 (8 January 2014)

Wagtail said:



			One of the reasons I don't eat meat is because I think that animals going to the abattoir have a long journey and then are filed in and disposed of when they can smell the blood and fear in the air, and many are not stunned properly before being slung up on a hook and having their throats cut. Are you telling me Potters is different to the abattoirs that deal with other meat animals?
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Wagtail.  It frightens me.  From what I've seen on abbatoirs and the methods on the TV programme, Cook It, Kill It, Eat It, it all seems very stress free, but I wouldn't be certain that all abbatoirs are like this.  We have seen some terrible posts and video footage on this website of horses that have been treated horrendously only last year and I would die if my horse was sent to such a place.

For me the question is (with a young horse say aged five or six) would two or three seconds of fear (if that is all it is at an abbatoir) be so bad for twenty plus years of retirement.  I can honestly say now that my horse would only go if I were able to have an agreement (in return for say £100) for them to ring me at the end of the horses life and tell me so I could make arrangements to meet the vet and carry out the deed on their premises.  Nothing else would pacify me I'm afraid.

My horse doesn't meet the criteria anymore as he is 16 so is clearly too old.


----------



## Amicus (8 January 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, we're still looking into it and other options for him but really appreciate all the informative answers and suggestions. 




Slightly Foxed said:



			I have direct experience of the blood bank in Buckinghamshire. I was really worried about sending my horse there but it is an amazing place, the horses live as naturally as possible when they're out of the winter barns.

A horse has to be 16hh or over and under 15 years old when they're taken in. They are NOT automatically destroyed at a certain age, they have 30 year olds on the site. 

New horses must be introduced to the herd in spring/early summer so that they can find their natural companions before they go into barns for the winter.

Horses must be able to live unshod, Unrugged and without medication. It's a great environment, I had a horse with ridden behavioural problems that I didn't want to pass on to be anyone else's problem. A brilliant solution for me.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you that's good to hear from someone with first hand experience it sounds like a really nice life for the right horse, especially knowing they won't ever be passed on again.



annabel2009 said:



			I looked into this for my tb, the Edinburgh one soundef like one of the best.  The staff I spoke to were lovely there. But as others have said there was no negotiation on the height they had to be 15.2hh plus but ideally bigger. Most of them also have quite a long waiting list.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I suspect that our boy will be to small then but have inquired anyway and will see what he says about height one way or another.




Wagtail said:



			I completely agree with this. The banter around this thread was getting very irritating given the subject matter. 

I had my boy down to go to the blood bank last year, but chickened out at the last minute and removed him from their list. At the time he was coping very well here and so I decided to retire him here myself. He was 10 at the time. However, on going into this winter he stopped doing all his usual acrobatics when being turned out and I knew something was wrong. He found it painful to move. I had him on two bute a day and still no improvement. So on the advice of the vet I turned him out 24/7 and the change in him was almost immediate. He came off the bute and returned to his usual playful self. Sadly this weather has meant I have had to close the fields and only use the sand turnout. He comes in during the day but is out in the sand turnout for 17 - 18 hours a day and overnight. However, just standing in for that 7 hours during the day has returned him to a cripple. I am therefore debating whether to send him to the BB after all, because they are turned out 24/7 in huge fields during the summer, and in big barns during the winter, so he will be able to keep moving about rather than being confined to a 12 x 12 stable. It's a really difficult decision. The blood bank or PTS? I just don't know what to do. I know the BB would really suit the type of horse he is. Vets love him as he is so good with needles, but I would be banking on their winter arrangements making him more comfortable than he is here in the winter. He has such a love of life and is only 11 so could have an enjoyable long life there. But I do not want him sending to slaughter so if he goes I will have to see if they will let me know if he is ever to be disposed of and I will come and get him.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a really difficult decision to make but it sounds like the BB might really suit him as I imagine if the barns are big enough they can mooch around all night which sounds like your boy needs. Living in a big herd with plenty of space sounds fairly idyllic though I'm not sure that makes the decision much easier it's very hard to know though what to do with them. PTS is the 100% they won't suffer anymore but seem very sad and wasteful when they could live for years quite happily. 
Did you ask when you put him on the waiting list whether you could make end of life arrangements for him? 




Wagtail said:



			One of the reasons I don't eat meat is because I think that animals going to the abattoir have a long journey and then are filed in and disposed of when they can smell the blood and fear in the air, and many are not stunned properly before being slung up on a hook and having their throats cut. Are you telling me Potters is different to the abattoirs that deal with other meat animals?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not keen on the idea of any horse that doesn't have to ending its life at an abattoir but I went to Potter's a few months ago to help a friend collect research samples and it is very good. Very clean and quiet and staffed by people who seem very good with horses and they're happy for you to look round all the horses I saw there seemed very calm and it seemed a much less stressful situation than something like a sale. It's also always absolutely crawling with vets/researchers/students so as abattoirs go I think it's very good. Though obviously not as kind as having it done at home/where they're use to.


----------



## Wagtail (8 January 2014)

Amicus said:



			That sounds a really difficult decision to make but it sounds like the BB might really suit him as I imagine if the barns are big enough they can mooch around all night which sounds like your boy needs. Living in a big herd with plenty of space sounds fairly idyllic though I'm not sure that makes the decision much easier it's very hard to know though what to do with them. PTS is the 100% they won't suffer anymore but seem very sad and wasteful when they could live for years quite happily. 
Did you ask when you put him on the waiting list whether you could make end of life arrangements for him?
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't ask at the time as I had assumed they were PTS/shot on site. This thread is the first I heard about them going to Potters.




			I'm not keen on the idea of any horse that doesn't have to ending its life at an abattoir but I went to Potter's a few months ago to help a friend collect research samples and it is very good. Very clean and quiet and staffed by people who seem very good with horses and they're happy for you to look round all the horses I saw there seemed very calm and it seemed a much less stressful situation than something like a sale. It's also always absolutely crawling with vets/researchers/students so as abattoirs go I think it's very good. Though obviously not as kind as having it done at home/where they're use to.
		
Click to expand...

Well it does seem from what TheMule and you have said that it isn't as bad as I thought it may be. Still not what I would want for my boy though.


----------



## Wagtail (8 January 2014)

Just spoken to the BB and the horses are put down on the premises. They are not shipped off to Potters. They keep them for as long as they are well. Most horses there stay until mid twenties even thirties.


----------



## Amicus (8 January 2014)

Just spoken to the Bedforshire Blood bank and have confirmed that the minimal height they take is 16hh so have ruled it out for our boy. 

Will continue to look for options for him, RDA/Therapy or maybe just moving yards, hopefully getting vet report soon so will help work out his future. I think I probably jumped to looking at BB a bit early anyway in a panic but hopefully this thread might be useful for others. 
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Wagtail (8 January 2014)

Amicus said:



			Just spoken to the Bedforshire Blood bank and have confirmed that the minimal height they take is 16hh so have ruled it out for our boy. 

Will continue to look for options for him, RDA/Therapy or maybe just moving yards, hopefully getting vet report soon so will help work out his future. I think I probably jumped to looking at BB a bit early anyway in a panic but hopefully this thread might be useful for others. 
Thanks again for the replies.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it has been a very useful thread. It's a shame about your boy being too small. I have decided to put my lad on the list now after clearing up the doubts and rumours. Good luck finding something for your boy.


----------



## AMP (8 January 2014)

A bit too late to reply - I have visited the blood bank in Buckinghamshire, with a friend thinking of sending her horse there.  Yes I remember they were all big horses about 15.3hh or above - but plenty of old ones too!   I don't think we asked about what happens to them at the end - but it's crossed my mind now, if they have passports and they have the page filled in "not for slaughter" by previous owner before going there -   how would the blood bank be able to send them to Potters for slaughter?


----------



## Wagtail (8 January 2014)

AMP said:



			A bit too late to reply - I have visited the blood bank in Buckinghamshire, with a friend thinking of sending her horse there.  Yes I remember they were all big horses about 15.3hh or above - but plenty of old ones too!   I don't think we asked about what happens to them at the end - but it's crossed my mind now, if they have passports and they have the page filled in "not for slaughter" by previous owner before going there -   how would the blood bank be able to send them to Potters for slaughter?
		
Click to expand...

They don't. They are PTS on the premises.

However, filling in that page does not mean they cannot be sent to Potters, only that they cannot be sent anywhere for HUMAN consumption.


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 January 2014)

My previous horse is at the Bucks BB. I drive over in the summer and have a nosy with binoculars to see if I can see him. He was near the road once and I called him and whistled (he used to come to a wolf whistle) He looked up, stared at me for a few moments then walked off as if to say you ain't riding me ! 
You can phone up and enquire about them at any point. I rang up about 6 months after he's gone and when I said his name she straight away said oh yes the grey with Navicular. He's been there 8 years now and in the several times I've driven up and watched them in the field I've never seen a leg raised or ears back and we're talking well over a 100 horses.


----------



## applecart14 (9 January 2014)

Carefreegirl said:



			My previous horse is at the Bucks BB. I drive over in the summer and have a nosy with binoculars to see if I can see him. He was near the road once and I called him and whistled (he used to come to a wolf whistle) He looked up, stared at me for a few moments then walked off as if to say you ain't riding me ! 
You can phone up and enquire about them at any point. I rang up about 6 months after he's gone and when I said his name she straight away said oh yes the grey with Navicular. He's been there 8 years now and in the several times I've driven up and watched them in the field I've never seen a leg raised or ears back and we're talking well over a 100 horses.
		
Click to expand...

What a wonderful story.  My friend said when she arrived with her horse she could have heard a pin drop it was so quiet and all you could see were horses in the field.


----------



## Brownmare (9 March 2014)

Could someone please PM me the contact details of any / all blood banks please - preferably Midlands / South East ones. Sadly I have a youngster who is now unrideable and as he seems to fit the criteria I think this may be an option for him.

Thanks


----------



## EventingMum (9 March 2014)

Bonnybridge one is 01324 840404 - last time I spoke to them they had a 12 month waiting list.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (10 March 2014)

Brownmare said:



			Could someone please PM me the contact details of any / all blood banks please - preferably Midlands / South East ones. Sadly I have a youngster who is now unrideable and as he seems to fit the criteria I think this may be an option for him.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Pm'd you the number for Bucks. Now's a good time to enquire as they like new horses to be able to have as long as possible to establish groups during the summer.


----------



## Laafet (10 March 2014)

I was quite surprised that the BB don't come up on a google surgery easily. Found the MK one in the end and they do guinea pigs too, no info on there about sending your horse there.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2014)

My control freakery would never allow me to send one to the BB .
If they where comfortable and sound without medication I would be keeping them not passing them on.
OP I don't think the RDA would interested as the clients often sit very heavily and I think the concern about the weight would rule him out ( it certainly would have done when I was involved ).


----------



## Auslander (10 March 2014)

Laafet said:



			I was quite surprised that the BB don't come up on a google surgery easily. Found the MK one in the end and they do guinea pigs too, no info on there about sending your horse there.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect its deliberate - I used to work for some big veterinary pharma companies, and they deliberately keep the location of their research facilities very quiet. Blood bank is slightly different, but you can bet that some balaclava-wearing militant would jump at the opportunity to hang out by the gates and throw petrol bombs at the nasty scientists!


----------



## ester (10 March 2014)

Wagtail said:



			One of the reasons I don't eat meat is because I think that animals going to the abattoir have a long journey and then are filed in and disposed of when they can smell the blood and fear in the air, and many are not stunned properly before being slung up on a hook and having their throats cut. Are you telling me Potters is different to the abattoirs that deal with other meat animals?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are different, I think they have a much slower 'line' than what is achieved for most other meat animals- horses slaughtered individually, with gun etc not stunned and bled out like most animals.

And yes - agree with auslander plenty of companies along similar lines don't always want to advertise their whereabouts - at the end of the day these places are involved in using animals for commercial products for bacteriology etc so they could be a target.


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2014)

ester said:



			Yes they are different, I think they have a much slower 'line' than what is achieved for most other meat animals- horses slaughtered individually, with gun etc not stunned and bled out like most animals.
		
Click to expand...

Well thankfully the blood bank has the horses PTS on the premises rather than shipping them off to Potters. I think that it is actually a very good option for suitable horses. You are guaranteed that they will never be sold on and no one will ever try to ride them. Even when you sell a sound horse you do not have that amount of reassurance. You do not know what will happen to them as not everyone you sell to will be that careful who they pass the horse on to. Obviously the BEST way is if you can retire the horse at home yourself, but sometimes people are not able to do that either due to finances or lack of suitable facilities to keep the horse comfortable.


----------



## now_loves_mares (11 March 2014)

Wagtail said:



			Well thankfully the blood bank has the horses PTS on the premises rather than shipping them off to Potters. I think that it is actually a very good option for suitable horses. You are guaranteed that they will never be sold on and no one will ever try to ride them. Even when you sell a sound horse you do not have that amount of reassurance. You do not know what will happen to them as not everyone you sell to will be that careful who they pass the horse on to. Obviously the BEST way is if you can retire the horse at home yourself, but sometimes people are not able to do that either due to finances or lack of suitable facilities to keep the horse comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. I sent one horse. He was still relatively young but napped furiously and was found to have sacroiliac damage. I was newly qualified, had lost my old boy, and wanted to move abroad, but my "eventer" was now unsellable. BB gave him the opportunity for a brilliant long retirement. Without it, I'd either have had to give up some pretty important life plans, or have him PTS. These days I have land and could in theory retire him (hypothetically, he is probably long gone by now bless him); but actually I think his life in the BB would have been better, in a proper herd rather than a makeshift arrangement playing second fiddle to my rideable one. Actually, I have a candidate now, but she's too small. She would love it, way more than she loves the set-up I have. If I could find a suitable commercial equivalent I'd probably pay for it.


----------



## ester (11 March 2014)

Wagtail said:



			Well thankfully the blood bank has the horses PTS on the premises rather than shipping them off to Potters. I think that it is actually a very good option for suitable horses. You are guaranteed that they will never be sold on and no one will ever try to ride them. Even when you sell a sound horse you do not have that amount of reassurance. You do not know what will happen to them as not everyone you sell to will be that careful who they pass the horse on to. Obviously the BEST way is if you can retire the horse at home yourself, but sometimes people are not able to do that either due to finances or lack of suitable facilities to keep the horse comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't commenting on that, just highlighting the difference between that an practices for other animals on the basis that I would rather send a horse to potters than put them through the line at say a purely beef abattoir. In case it helped anyone for future reference


----------



## Hannah198 (21 July 2015)

I know this is an ild thread but if someone could PM me contact details for uk blood banks it would be appreciated. I have the number for stirling, I didn't realise there was a seperate edinburgh one? I would consider ones in England too. Many thanks.


----------



## Carefreegirl (21 July 2015)

Buckinghamshire is full and not taking any more this year.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (21 July 2015)

Amicus said:



			This was our first thought but his physio thinks that unless they were able to school him well to hold himself very correctly he'd only be able to carry about nine stone so I'm not sure they'd be interested, I'll contact them though so will see what they think. He also isn't 100% in traffic and might be a bit green generally but will see.
		
Click to expand...

From my experience, the RDA generally have a selection of  horses for different weights. Temperament is most paramount. They have strict policies regarding horse to rider weight ratio. Lots of tinies way under 9 stone at RDA. A three stone tiny on a solid as a rock 14.2 is a wonderful sight to behold!&#128512;


----------



## Laurenjane21 (10 January 2016)

Hi there, I am also looking at blood banks as an option for my boy, would it be possible to have the contact details for the Buckinghamshire one please? I would really like to find out if he is suitable before worrying too much about if I will actually go down this road...


----------



## Pigeon (10 January 2016)

People have quite a romanticised view of equine blood banks for some reason. They're kept like cattle really so I guess you need to decide if your horse would cope.


----------



## Laurenjane21 (10 January 2016)

Pigeon said:



			People have quite a romanticised view of equine blood banks for some reason. They're kept like cattle really so I guess you need to decide if your horse would cope.
		
Click to expand...

Well this is the reason for my enquiries as I've never had any experiences myself so I'm looking to gain as much advise and information as possible before making any decisions


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 January 2016)

They go out 24/7 in the spring, once the ground is dry enough and come in in the Autumn depending on weather / ground conditions. They are in massive barns. I've had the misfortune to had to of retired two horses (one was 9 and other was 11) and was very pleased to get them both in all be it 9 years apart. I know for a fact the first one I got in is still there now aged 20 :smile3: 

The requirements are 16h plus and must be good in a herd. I don't know what the maximum age is they accept them but I've heard people say 14 - don't quote me on that. They didn't want any more TB's last year but that could of changed. 

Your best bet is to get the contact details from your vet and phone asap to get your name on the list of your horse is suitable.


----------



## Laurenjane21 (10 January 2016)

Thank you, nice to hear from someone who has experienced a similar situation. I will contact my vet tomorrow and see if they can give the contact details


----------



## bonny (10 January 2016)

Pigeon said:



			People have quite a romanticised view of equine blood banks for some reason. They're kept like cattle really so I guess you need to decide if your horse would cope.
		
Click to expand...

I think some people are looking at things with rose tinted glasses, which in the case of blood banks is easy as visits are not allowed and you rarely get to know what happens to the horse. Still you can send your horse away, get a few hundred pounds and imagine he has a happy ever after life !


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 January 2016)

You don't get any payment for your horse, you sign it over.


----------



## Laurenjane21 (10 January 2016)

Can I ask have you had experience of blood banks yourself? I understand that there are often mixed opinions regarding these kinds of subjects and that really is the reason for my post as I want to fully research every option for my horse before making any decision and in my opinion personal experiences of fellow horse owners are the best way to gain an accurate perception of this option. So if you have I genuinely would like to hear what your experience has been?


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 January 2016)

Asking me ?


----------



## Laurenjane21 (10 January 2016)

Sorry I wasn't very clear, I was asking bonny


----------



## bonny (10 January 2016)

Laurenjane21 said:



			Can I ask have you had experience of blood banks yourself? I understand that there are often mixed opinions regarding these kinds of subjects and that really is the reason for my post as I want to fully research every option for my horse before making any decision and in my opinion personal experiences of fellow horse owners are the best way to gain an accurate perception of this option. So if you have I genuinely would like to hear what your experience has been?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have experience although it is from a few years ago and certainly then they paid for the horses and so owned them and you had no more say. They accepted any horse over a certain height when clearly they didn't need that many and so only kept the quiet ones that fitted in with the way of life. The rest went to Potters. The way they are kept is ok, the blood letting is not for the squeamish and for a few horses it's an alternative to being pts. If horses really all stayed until a fine old age then there wouldn't be much demand for any new ones. I also think a lot less blood is needed nowadays and owners should be careful that they are not just giving their horse away to a dealer !


----------



## Laurenjane21 (10 January 2016)

Thank you, I can see your point particularly about dealers. Would be my worst nightmare to realise I had allowed my horse to go somewhere that's not what it seems. Hence me asking other people who have been in similar situations


----------



## Wagtail (10 January 2016)

bonny said:



			I think some people are looking at things with rose tinted glasses, which in the case of blood banks is easy as visits are not allowed and you rarely get to know what happens to the horse. Still you can send your horse away, get a few hundred pounds and imagine he has a happy ever after life !
		
Click to expand...

I have been there, and have never seen such large numbers of happy horses. You don't get a penny. When they come in in the winter they still have outdoor areas as well as the barns. They are very clean, and groomed and trimmed regularly. All the horses I saw were shiny and had neat manes and tails. They were in massive fields as far as the eye could see. Horses that would not be suitable are those who can't be on grass, or who don't mix well with others, or dislike vets.


----------



## Wagtail (10 January 2016)

bonny said:



			Yes, I have experience although it is from a few years ago and certainly then they paid for the horses and so owned them and you had no more say. They accepted any horse over a certain height when clearly they didn't need that many and so only kept the quiet ones that fitted in with the way of life. The rest went to Potters. The way they are kept is ok, the blood letting is not for the squeamish and for a few horses it's an alternative to being pts. If horses really all stayed until a fine old age then there wouldn't be much demand for any new ones. I also think a lot less blood is needed nowadays and owners should be careful that they are not just giving their horse away to a dealer !
		
Click to expand...

Oh what rubbish!


----------



## bonny (10 January 2016)

Wagtail said:



			Oh what rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

I used to work there !!


----------



## Wagtail (10 January 2016)

bonny said:



			I used to work there !!
		
Click to expand...

It can't be the same one as I went to then. They don't pay for horses and don't use potters. Horses are shot on the premises. They do not accept any horse over a certain height, It is extremely difficult to get your horse in there and you have to be very persistent to even get to talk to the man in charge if you have a horse you want to send. Which if they were selling to dealers would not be the case. I know happy contented horses when I see them and we spent a couple of hours there looking around and not once was I concerned by anything I saw. They take blood by needle/cannula just like people who give blood. You make it sound like they slash their throats.


----------



## fburton (11 January 2016)

Pigeon said:



			People have quite a romanticised view of equine blood banks for some reason. They're kept like cattle really so I guess you need to decide if your horse would cope.
		
Click to expand...

I have experience of the Bonniebridge bloodbank, albeit some years ago, and the horses were kept in a manner appropriate to horses. In the winter, they were together in large barn with adlib haylage. So in that sense, they were kept like cattle, although this "free range" system for horses is practised elsewhere and is arguably more compatible with their behavioural needs than individual stabling. Horses that weren't happy with this arrangement had separate accommodation in adjacent pens, so they still had contact with other horses. Over the summer months, they were all outside on grass. They were monitored by someone experienced with horses (I believe the woman who ran the place used to hunt), and there were weekly vet visits. My impression was favourable overall.


----------



## fburton (11 January 2016)

bonny said:



			I think some people are looking at things with rose tinted glasses, which in the case of blood banks is easy as visits are not allowed and you rarely get to know what happens to the horse. Still you can send your horse away, get a few hundred pounds and imagine he has a happy ever after life !
		
Click to expand...

I was in the unusual position of being allowed to visit my horse, who spent 9 months at the Bonnybridge BB. I was able to observe him and the other horses over this period and didn't see anything that made me think I had made a mistake to allow him to go there. The one thing I definitely didn't like, although I guess it was inevitable, was that many of the horses had scarred veins due to the regular taking of blood. (My horse was okay thank goodness.)


----------



## applecart14 (12 January 2016)

As you know I have responded to you by PM.  My friends horse has gone to a blood bank, the one in Milton Keynes.  She said she could hear a pin drop when she was there, it was so quiet and peaceful.  All you could see for miles was horses in fields.  She unloaded her horse and he went out with another two, one who was new like him, and another who had been there sometime.  Within a few minutes, after a couple of sniffs at the others, her horse had his head down grazing. 

There is no 'blood letting'.  For some reason Bonny likes to dramatise blood banks.  SHe has done this before to my friend whose horse I describe.  It really upset my friend and she left this forum.  Like Carefree Girl says, the horses are out from April - Oct at grass and then from Oct-April in large indoor barns where they have access to ad lib forage.  They come in to give blood (not sure how often) and they are often excited about coming in, because as a reward they are given a small feed.  Its only like us giving blood at the blood transfusion centre.   Once they have given blood they return to the herd and their mates.

I know that there is some concern about what happens when the horse turns 15, apparently I was told that they have to notifiy you if your horse has been pts or will be pts, and at aged 15 they are too old to give blood.  But I am not sure if this is totally correct.  Even if your horse does go off to slaughter, which is not acceptable to me by the way, then its only a few minutes of his life, whereas he may have had a good many years of happy retirement at the blood bank, which he would not  have had if he had been pts and not gone there. 

If it were my horse that was going there I would say to them,in an ideal world I would say "look I will pay you £100 or £200 pounds now, for you to ring me and tell me when my horse is going to be pts and I will see that a vet is sent to do the job there and then, rather than it be sent for slaughter" (if that is really what happens to them).

LaurenJane21 your horse needs to be roughed off before hand.  No rugs, no shoes and no hard feed. You need to prepare him for this over a period of a few weeks, in order for this to be kinder for him.  Horses adapt quickly once they are in a routine, and there is no need to thing that your horse wont be happy at such a place.

PM me if I can be of further help to you.


This is a link to the Bonnybridge Lab, in Scotland http://www.eolabs.com/profile/company-facilities


----------



## applecart14 (12 January 2016)

Wagtail said:



			It can't be the same one as I went to then. They don't pay for horses and don't use potters. Horses are shot on the premises. They do not accept any horse over a certain height, It is extremely difficult to get your horse in there and you have to be very persistent to even get to talk to the man in charge if you have a horse you want to send. Which if they were selling to dealers would not be the case. I know happy contented horses when I see them and we spent a couple of hours there looking around and not once was I concerned by anything I saw. They take blood by needle/cannula just like people who give blood. You make it sound like they slash their throats.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Wagtail for some common sense.  You are right - it is very hard to get your horse in there - my friend was very persistent. She didn't know they were shot on the premises, she believed because of what Bonny had said that they were sent to Potters and has lived with this for years after leaving this forum.  this is Bonny's posion being spouted again on this link way back in 2009 http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...SE-LIVES-AT-THE-BLOOD-BANK&highlight=nelson11


----------



## madlady (12 January 2016)

bonny said:



			I used to work there !!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but you have only worked at one and I assume that these are private ventures run by individuals - therefore your experience isn't necessarily true for all BB's and the 'information' you are sharing doesn't apply across the board.


----------



## applecart14 (12 January 2016)

madlady said:



			Yes but you have only worked at one and I assume that these are private ventures run by individuals - therefore your experience isn't necessarily true for all BB's and the 'information' you are sharing doesn't apply across the board.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I don't believe she worked at one, or if she did it wasn't the one that Wagtail and my friend Nelson 11 are talking about.


----------



## Wagtail (12 January 2016)

Just to put another couple of things straight. Horses are accepted up to the age 15. The manager explained to me how it takes him a good year to train every horse to the routine, so that they know where to go and what happens etc. It makes no sense for him to slaughter them age 15. Most horses there are over 20 with some even in their 30s. The criteria they use to PTS is when they see a horse is no longer enjoying life or slipping down the rankings if they've previously been quite high ranking, or they are not keeping condition (they are fed ad lib and so dropping condition only happens due to illness or age). They usually make the decision on such horses during winter and they are then given one more summer before being PTS ON THE PREMISES. No horse ever leaves the place, They are not shipped off to Potters. To me these horses have a much more natural and happy life than most ridden horses.


----------



## Wagtail (12 January 2016)

applecart14 said:



			Sorry but I don't believe she worked at one, or if she did it wasn't the one that Wagtail and my friend Nelson 11 are talking about.
		
Click to expand...

This^^


----------



## Laurenjane21 (12 January 2016)

All of this information has been so helpful, I am currently hounding to get my boy a spot. The lifestyle sounds like it will suit him as he is a big strong boy who loves living in a herd and had no problem with needs or anything like that. Thank you all once again for your advise


----------



## applecart14 (12 January 2016)

Laurenjane21 said:



			All of this information has been so helpful, I am currently hounding to get my boy a spot. The lifestyle sounds like it will suit him as he is a big strong boy who loves living in a herd and had no problem with needs or anything like that. Thank you all once again for your advise
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to start roughing him off as soon as you hear about a space.  H&H have done an article about it here, tips for roughing off a hunter.  Not quite the same as your horse, but some good advice nevertheless.    http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horse-care/horse-care-tips/roughing-off-dos-and-donts-36508


----------



## 4Hoofed (12 January 2016)

Hello, would someone be able to send me the details? Vet is doubting laminitis for my boy now, and he has lived roughed off for two years. His winter coat is a bit pathetic, but as they live in a barn with ad lib haylege I don't think it would be an issue(thats more idea then what he gets now! He flourishes on ad lib, but can't in current herd..). Not a 100% it's on the cards, but always wanted the details just in case, as if I can't get him rideable it sounds perfect (I'd happily keep him till they had space!). Me and mum have been exploring options for if he's not rideable again. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Carefreegirl (12 January 2016)

I live 15 minutes drive away and a couple a time a year I'll drive over and park up and watch them as the fields come up as far as the road. No exaggeration there are 100's of horses, I have never seen any argy bargy (OK 30 minutes twice a year looking over a gate isn't exactly scientific) When you first drop them off they are put on a small herd of newbies and given time to settle. 

A couple of years ago *my* horse was 100yds from the road, I called him and wolf whistled which is how I used to call him. He looked up, stared at me for a few seconds then turned and walked away as if to say get lost :biggrin3:


Your vet will be able to give you the contact details, the owners are not happy for contact details to be shared publicly. 

You do have to pester them a bit I'm afraid. I have absolutely no regrets sending mine there.


----------



## 4Hoofed (12 January 2016)

Ah kk, will get her on it!  It's just a back up plan atm but it's good to have it all to hand, and everyone involved know what we're willing to do etc., thank you!


----------



## applecart14 (12 January 2016)

Carefreegirl said:



			A couple of years ago *my* horse was 100yds from the road, I called him and wolf whistled which is how I used to call him. He looked up, stared at me for a few seconds then turned and walked away as if to say get lost :biggrin3:

.
		
Click to expand...

I think we would miss them much more than they would miss us despite what we think.  What a lovely ending, glad your horse is settled and happy


----------



## Carefreegirl (12 January 2016)

applecart14 said:



			I think we would miss them much more than they would miss us despite what we think.  What a lovely ending, glad your horse is settled and happy
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm very greatful that I managed to get them in. Sadly I'm not in the position to keep a horse as a field ornament and I'm not a happy hacker, I hack to get fit for competing. I'm not getting another one, well not for the foreseeable future as I'm lucky enough to have a lovely horse to ride and compete. 

When I dropped T off last year I asked about Boxer (he's been there 10 yrs) and jokingly said can I book a space for next horse in ten years. Poor man went ashen :biggrin3:


Edited to add Boxer will be 21 this year so they don't pts once they reach a certain age.


----------



## Carefreegirl (12 January 2016)

madlady said:



			Yes but you have only worked at one and I assume that these are private ventures run by individuals - therefore your experience isn't necessarily true for all BB's and the 'information' you are sharing doesn't apply across the board.
		
Click to expand...

I'm think that there are just the 2, one on England and one in Scotland ?


----------



## applecart14 (13 January 2016)

Carefreegirl said:



			Thank you, I'm very greatful that I managed to get them in. Sadly I'm not in the position to keep a horse as a field ornament and I'm not a happy hacker, I hack to get fit for competing. I'm not getting another one, well not for the foreseeable future as I'm lucky enough to have a lovely horse to ride and compete. 

When I dropped T off last year I asked about Boxer (he's been there 10 yrs) and jokingly said can I book a space for next horse in ten years. Poor man went ashen :biggrin3:


Edited to add Boxer will be 21 this year so they don't pts once they reach a certain age.
		
Click to expand...

Poor T and Boxer having their throats slit for blood letting every day! Shame on you.


----------

